# Do they make a washing machine without all the electronic garbage?



## nezwick

Does anyone know of a new, hopefully somewhat efficient, washing machine that does NOT have any of the stupid electronic computer-controlled garbage on it? 


My only requirements are:
- Top loading <--extremely important, cramped space
- White in color
- Largest capacity possible. I like the 4.6-5.0 cu. ft. models
- No auger in the middle
- Under $1000


Before anyone asks, my reasons for not wanting the electronics are:
- I would never be able to figure out how to use it
- I don't NEED any of that extra functionality - just the basics: small/med/lg and hot/cold
- Most importantly, they are probably extremely expensive to repair


I currently have a 12-year-old Maytag which came with the house when I bought it - and it is extremely noisy, walks itself across the floor, shakes the whole back of the house when on spin cycle, and leaks about 1/2 gallon of water onto the floor per cycle. The estimate to repair the leak was $200 (tub seal and bearing kit) but that won't do anything about the noise and "walking". I'd rather just replace it.


Anyone have experience with a large, yet SIMPLE and BASIC model? I've looked at Sears/Kmart and Lowe's (those are the two closest stores) but they're all electronic, at least the large ones.


----------



## 747

Absolutely i have a whirlpool estate top loader no fancy anything. I think 5 years ago i paid 3-400 for it. 3 dials. Load size smail medium large. Water temp cold warm hot. Then main dial.


----------



## nezwick

Thanks for your reply, and I just looked those up - but they only make 2.5 and a 3.2 cu. ft. capacity models.

I have been able to find "basic" models at the stores, but none that were large enough. We do 4 or more loads of laundry per week as it is, and we need to be able to wash king size comforters. The agitator gets in the way and we can barely fit the queen size comforter in our current machine.


----------



## md2lgyk

I don't think you're going to find any top-loading washer without an agitator. How would you expect it to even work? I don't know its capacity, but we have a Maytag Centennial washer that's pretty large. No fancy electronics, just knobs, and holds our queen-sized bedspreads easily.


----------



## BigJim

Speaking of the agitator, we bought a washer with the low profile agitator and we hate that thing, it tears your clothes up and wads them up big time. We will never have another one like this, we will buy one with the tall agitator.


----------



## nezwick

md2lgyk said:


> I don't think you're going to find any top-loading washer without an agitator. How would you expect it to even work?


This is what I'm talking about when I say "no agitator": http://www.sears.com/lg-4.7-cu-ft-high-efficiencytop-load-washer/p-02635552000P

I guess "low profile" would be the more correct term. I just don't want that huge plastic auger in the middle of the tub. The bed comforters don't fit, and shoelaces and my GF's bras get all wrapped around it.


----------



## nezwick

BigJim said:


> Speaking of the agitator, we bought a washer with the low profile agitator and we hate that thing, it tears your clothes up and wads them up big time. We will never have another one like this, we will buy one with the tall agitator.


Wow, I'll keep that in mind. I've seen similar feedback in some of the reviews of the washers but wasn't sure what to think.


----------



## Dorado

Two 2.5 cu. ft. front loaders stacked one on top of the other. I know the dryers in my building are stacked. Not sure it you could make that work with washers.


----------



## djlandkpl

Keep your old one. The new agitatorless machines are going to be electronic. They weigh the clothes and adjust the water level to minimize the amount of water. As BigJim stated, the new machines are really hard on clothes. A relative purchased a new Maytag that was defective from day 1.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Too bad these aren't made any longer because they have few electronics, work well during power outages and won't tie your undies in a knot. :laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdL3avfc-sQ


----------



## nezwick

Dorado said:


> Two 2.5 cu. ft. front loaders stacked one on top of the other. I know the dryers in my building are stacked. Not sure it you could make that work with washers.


Would love to be able to use even one front loader but I don't have the clearance. Our laundry room is so tiny that the "walkway" between the appliances and the wall behind where the user stands isn't even big enough for the door of the dryer to fully open. 

It's far from ideal but I didn't design it. Our house was built ca. 1875 and the laundry room is a small space taken from the old back porch. 

So the washer will have to be top loading. Too bad they don't have top loading dryers too huh.


----------



## nezwick

djlandkpl said:


> Keep your old one. The new agitatorless machines are going to be electronic. They weigh the clothes and adjust the water level to minimize the amount of water. As BigJim stated, the new machines are really hard on clothes. A relative purchased a new Maytag that was defective from day 1.


So you think it may be worth investing the $200 in this pile of crap noisy unstable washing machine? It cleans clothes correctly but otherwise it's a pretty harsh-running piece of equipment. 

I guess I will have to consider buying one with the huge agitator. I will still need the largest machine possible though.


----------



## nezwick

Fairview said:


> Too bad these aren't made any longer because they have few electronics, work well during power outages and won't tie your undies in a knot. :laughing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdL3avfc-sQ


Nice. Kinda like the crate from the Kerosene-powered refrigerator I found in my house when we moved here.


----------



## djlandkpl

nezwick said:


> So you think it may be worth investing the $200 in this pile of crap noisy unstable washing machine? It cleans clothes correctly but otherwise it's a pretty harsh-running piece of equipment.
> 
> I guess I will have to consider buying one with the huge agitator. I will still need the largest machine possible though.


If you like the machine, and the max cost will be $200 I would fix it. I have a 1993 washer that I'm praying never dies. Having looked recently at new machines for family, I wouldn't want to buy one of them.

You can get anti vibration pads to put under the machine. It may help with the noise. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202212...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202212328#.UT-xy1f75EM


----------



## nezwick

Awesome - was not aware of the anti-vibration pads. I will definitely be getting those. Someday the floor will be getting pulled up and reinforced to fix the bounce, but for now, those might just be helpful.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

The right repairman might just be able to diagnose your "pile of crap noisy unstable machine" and correct that problem as well as the leak issue.


----------



## Protocol.

most likely unbalananced, bad springs, etc. Shouldn't be 'bouncing' around.

For new , go with the cheapest you can find. They are usually the ones without boards/ Only electric timer motors and switches.


----------



## creeper

md2lgyk said:


> I don't think you're going to find any top-loading washer without an agitator. How would you expect it to even work? I don't know its capacity, but we have a Maytag Centennial washer that's pretty large. No fancy electronics, just knobs, and holds our queen-sized bedspreads easily.


I have a kenmore top loading HE washer with no agitator. It holds a huge amount of clothes. Works just fine


----------



## md2lgyk

creeper said:


> I have a kenmore top loading HE washer with no agitator. It holds a huge amount of clothes. Works just fine


Well, I just learned something new. Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman

my best suggestion is find a Speed Queen. If your looking for a machine that is built like they were yesterday this is the only one. It only has a 3.3 cubic foot tub but only a few years ago this was considered extra large. 3.3 will be slightly larger than your current Maytag.


----------



## nezwick

hardwareman said:


> my best suggestion is find a Speed Queen. If your looking for a machine that is built like they were yesterday this is the only one. It only has a 3.3 cubic foot tub but only a few years ago this was considered extra large. 3.3 will be slightly larger than your current Maytag.


Never heard of that brand but it sounds like they make a solid machine - AND it's MADE IN THE USA. Double bonus points.

How about this: http://www.appliancesconnection.com/speed-queen-awn412-i102152.html

It's on "sale" today and delivery is free. It has the agitator in the middle, but it's not as vicious looking as the one in my Maytag. That thing is seriously like an auger used to drill post holes. I can probably deal with the 3.3 capacity, because I'm sure you are correct when you say it's larger than my Maytag. I wanted a massive machine, but for the price and after reading the reviews, this Speed Queen seems like a good contender. I'll have to make a decision quickly though since the sale ends today.


----------



## nezwick

My local mom&pop appliance store sells that model for the exact same price and even includes delivery and removal of an old appliance. Another bonus.

I think that's what I'm going to go with. Thanks for all the input everybody, and thanks hardwareman for suggesting that brand.


----------



## fetzer85

FYI, just because the newer washers have more options and buttons, knobs, etc. doesn't mean they are complicated to operate. We bought a new front loader last year and although it has 9 different modes it doesn't make it difficult to use. We leave ours on normal cycle, put your clothes in, add your detergent & fabric softener, and turn it on. No more difficult than one that was built 20yrs ago - unless of course you're trying to repair it...


----------



## Dorado

Speaking of washing machines...here are my two pet peeves:

1. My building has modern commercial machines, I think Wascomat, that get serviced and disinfected every so often but nobody seems to notice (but me) that in the majority of the machines, the compartments that are supposed to hold liquid soap and bleach until the wash cycle don't hold it. The enter the washer immediately upon pouring, so I have to sit around for 10 minutes before pouring it in. Whatever valve that's supposed to hold the liquid should be checked whenever the machine is serviced.

2. My clothes come out suspiciously not hot (when set to hot), and the glass of the front loaders doesn't even feel hot during washing. Washing machines should have thermometers for users to see.


----------



## nezwick

fetzer85 said:


> FYI, just because the newer washers have more options and buttons, knobs, etc. doesn't mean they are complicated to operate. We bought a new front loader last year and although it has 9 different modes it doesn't make it difficult to use. We leave ours on normal cycle, put your clothes in, add your detergent & fabric softener, and turn it on. No more difficult than one that was built 20yrs ago - unless of course you're trying to repair it...


I am kind of a paradox in that I work as an IT Administrator as my profession and do general computer repair "on the side" but I detest technology in everyday life. I hate all these fancy new cars that look and act like spaceships; hate stoves and laundry equipment with computers in them; heck, I outright refused to get a smartphone until about 2 years ago when I finally caved. I'm 25 years old but I really like old-school things.


----------



## fetzer85

nezwick said:


> I am kind of a paradox in that I work as an IT Administrator as my profession and do general computer repair "on the side" but I detest technology in everyday life. I hate all these fancy new cars that look and act like spaceships; hate stoves and laundry equipment with computers in them; heck, I outright refused to get a smartphone until about 2 years ago when I finally caved. I'm 25 years old but I really like old-school things.


:laughing:

Your explanation makes more sense to me now. At first I was thinking maybe you were an older person who didn't want to deal with newer technology, but your comment about your GF's bras threw me for a loop...

I understand what you're saying about everything from cars to washing machines. Heck you pop the hood on a car nowadays and most of the engine is covered by a big piece of plastic. What's up with that?


----------



## nezwick

Yeah don't get me started on cars. For the longest time, I drove a 1991 Ford Escort Pony... manual steering, manual transmission, locks, windows, everything. Traded that "up" for a extreme-base-model Kia Rio - same [non-existent] feature set - manual steering, manual trans, etc. I try to buy the most minimalist, utilitarian, and simple things she'll let me buy... lol.


Back on topic, I ordered my Speed Queen from the local independent appliance dealer today. I got the best one, the AWN542. $890.35 including tax/delivery/removal. GF thinks I'm a bit nuts because I could have gotten a higher-capacity "HE" washer from Sears for a little over half that price - or even one of the cheapie Hotpoints that were still the classic design - but I was pretty dead-set on buying this beast. Had the cash, so why not.


My brother's going to take the old one, pop a new seal in it (yeah easier said than done), and use it solely to wash his filthy work uniforms until it completely explodes. It's a win/win for all (except my cash stash).


----------



## fetzer85

Well, a washer (hopefully) isn't something you buy very often, so might as well get what you want since you can afford it. I have a 2000 dodge neon base base model...manual trans, windows, locks, no a/c - does have power steering though. I think that's a requirement though nowadays.


----------



## henrylarry6

Purchasing laundry equipment definitely depends on your needs for washing. If you do not need all the fancy cycles and options, it sounds like you're on the right path.


----------



## jagans

nezwick said:


> Would love to be able to use even one front loader but I don't have the clearance. Our laundry room is so tiny that the "walkway" between the appliances and the wall behind where the user stands isn't even big enough for the door of the dryer to fully open.
> 
> It's far from ideal but I didn't design it. Our house was built ca. 1875 and the laundry room is a small space taken from the old back porch.
> 
> So the washer will have to be top loading. Too bad they don't have top loading dryers too huh.



They do, they are called clothes lines. Used by my mom and all the people that cared a lot more about the environment than today's "Pseudo Greenies"


----------



## nezwick

Yep, a clothes line is on the list of things I hope to build on my lot this year or next. Plenty of people around my neighbourhood use them and I had one growing up too.


----------



## FixitDragon

So how is your new washer working out for you? I glanced through the thread and my first immediate thought also was Speed Queen. If you want to know where they made their name, just pop into almost any laundermat. Chances are they are using Speed Queen.


----------



## ddawg16

Here you go...about as simple as you can get.


----------



## jagans

nezwick said:


> My local mom&pop appliance store sells that model for the exact same price and even includes delivery and removal of an old appliance. Another bonus.
> 
> I think that's what I'm going to go with. Thanks for all the input everybody, and thanks hardwareman for suggesting that brand.


Please Please Please go with the Mom and Pop Store. Support these people, maybe they will come back!


----------



## RWolff

nezwick said:


> I currently have a 12-year-old Maytag which came with the house when I bought it - and it is extremely noisy, walks itself across the floor, shakes the whole back of the house when on spin cycle, and leaks about 1/2 gallon of water onto the floor per cycle. The estimate to repair the leak was $200 (tub seal and bearing kit) but that won't do anything about the noise and "walking". I'd rather just replace it.


That's nothing more than an unbalanced load, all washing machines will vibrate to some degree and shake, you have several pounds of clothes and they are saturated with gallons of heavy water.
Chances are the buffers or SPRINGS that stiffen the basket but allow movement came loose, got weak or broke, real easy fix there!

If you get a new one, chances are it won't even last the 12 years you've had yours.
I have a GE set, mechanical dial on the washer and timer dial on the dryer
I bought about 8 years ago, never one problem with either one of them, I seem to rememebr they ran $600 for the pair or around that.

The GE washer is mod# WBSR3140DAWW
The GE dryer is mod# DJSR473GT5WW made in Canada


----------



## nezwick

FixitDragon said:


> So how is your new washer working out for you? I glanced through the thread and my first immediate thought also was Speed Queen. If you want to know where they made their name, just pop into almost any laundermat. Chances are they are using Speed Queen.


It's working great. I guess I've had it for 4 months or so now and I haven't had any problems or complaints. I did buy it from the mom & pop store and I'm glad I did. I bought my refrigerator from the same store last year.

The only thing I don't like about the Speed Queen is that it doesn't have a chime for when the cycle is complete. The old Maytag had a chime.

Because the floor under the washer isn't exactly what I'd call "structurally sound" it still shakes that part of the house when on spin cycle, but it's nowhere near as vicious as the Maytag, and it doesn't walk around on the floor.

It only takes about a half hour to run a cycle, it's super quiet, build quality seems high, and I haven't had any trouble with unclean or torn clothes.


----------



## jhonwask

I would keep the old Maytag. My mom has an older one and swears by it. When it needs a repair (not usually expensive), they have all the parts. The repair man always says what a great machine it is and to keep it as long as possible. I used to fix her old GE and it was so easy. Just about all the new stuff they make now is junk, even the $1000 ones. Computers, also, seem to ruin everything, except this chatroom. LOL


----------



## jagans

Sure:


----------



## nezwick

This thread is 2.5 years old...

Wash tub is a good idea though. I really want to try one of those antique Maytag wringer washers. 

Still no issues with the Speed Queen. Highly recommend them.


----------



## as151

I have a whirlpool too


----------

